# Trivia 4/3



## luckytrim (Apr 3, 2018)

trivia 4/3
DID YOU KNOW...
The Rock group Duran Duran took the name from a character in  the 1968 film, 
“Barbarella”, Doctor Duran Duran.

1. Which of the Fifty is nicknamed The Hawkeye  State
2. Off what country's coast are you most likely to see  Patagonian toothfish 
caught?
  a. - Argentina
  b. - Chile
  c. - Brazil
  d. - South Africa
3. What is a thin, almost sticklike loaf of French bread  called?
4. In the world of classical singing, what was a  castrato?
5. What are "pommes frites"?
6. What is the 150th day of a leap year?
(Hint; It's in May ...)
7. The 1838 London Prize Ring Rules were superseded in 1867 by  what ?
8. What's another name for Basketball's "Jump Ball"  ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Almost 75% of all humans have one leg shorter than the other,  a condition 
called Leg Length Discrepancy, or LLD.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Iowa
2. - b
3.  Baguette
4.  A castrated boy soprano
5. French Fries
6. May 29th
7. the Marquis of Queensberry Rules
8. Tip-Off

CRAP !!
The average is higher !
Almost 95% of all humans have LLD.
The average length difference is about 5mm, with the right leg  commonly 
shorter than the left.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 3, 2018)

Not bad, I got 6/8.  The Patagonian toothfish is commonly known as Chilean Sea Bass.

And yes, I did know that about Duran Duran.


----------



## luckytrim (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## Steve Kroll (Apr 4, 2018)

Wowsa! I only missed the leap year question.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 4, 2018)

luckytrim said:


> View attachment 29623



They are uglier in person.


----------



## luckytrim (Apr 5, 2018)

steve kroll said:


> wowsa! I only missed the leap year question.


----------

